

"Mysterious Missile Launch" Yesterday Was US Airways Flight 808 - positr0n
http://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/e4v4c/that_missile_earlier_this_week_us_airways_flight/

======
wil2k
Hmm, all those different stories.. this is the thing I saw passing by @
Urbansurvival.com

Wednesday November 10, 2010

Missile Firing Solved?

The reader who sent in the link to the Notices ot Mariners Report found this
entry which may explain the missile launch

earlier this week from SoCal waters near Catalina Island. Check this out from
Page 55 of the current Notice to Mariners report (
[http://164.214.12.45/MSISiteContent/StaticFiles/NAV_PUBS/UNT...](http://164.214.12.45/MSISiteContent/StaticFiles/NAV_PUBS/UNTM/201045/NtM_45-2010.pdf)
):

    
    
        "434/10(18).
        EASTERN NORTH PACIFIC.
        CALIFORNIA.
        MISSILES.
        1. INTERMITTENT MISSILE FIRING OPERATIONS 0001Z TO 2359Z
        DAILY MONDAY THRU SUNDAY IN THE NAVAL AIR WARFARE CENTER
        SEA RANGE. THE MAJORITY OF MISSILE FIRINGS TAKE PLACE
        1400Z TO 2359Z AND 0001Z TO 0200Z DAILY MONDAY THRU FRIDAY
        IN AREA BOUND BY
        34-02N 119-04W, 33-52N 119-06W, 33-29N 118-37W,
        33-20N 118-37W, 32-11N 120-16W, 31-54N 121-35W,
        35-09N 123-39W, 35-29N 123-00W, 35-57N 121-32W,
        34-04N 119-04W.
        2. VESSELS MAY BE REQUESTED TO ALTER COURSE WITHIN THE ABOVE
        AREA DUE TO FIRING OPERATIONS AND ARE REQUESTED TO CONTACT
        PLEAD CONTROL ON 5081.5 MHZ (5080 KHZ) OR 3238.5 KHZ (3237 KHZ)
        SECONDARY OR 156.8 MHZ (CH 16) OR 127.55 MHZ BEFORE ENTERING
        THE ABOVE BOUNDARIES AND MAINTAIN CONTINUOUS GUARD WHILE
        WITHIN THE RANGE.
        3. VESSELS INBOUND AND OUTBOUND FOR SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA PORTS
        WILL CREATE THE LEAST INTERFERENCE TO FIRING OPERATIONS
        DURING THE SPECIFIC PERIODS, AS WELL AS ENHANCE THE VESSEL'S SAFETY WHEN PASSING THROUGH THE VICINITY OF THE SEA RANGE
        IF THEY WILL TRANSIT VIA THE SANTA BARBARA CHANNEL AND WITHIN
        NINE MILES OFFSHORE VICINITY OF POINT MUGU OR CROSS THE AREA
        SOUTHWEST OF SAN NICOLAS ISLAND BETWEEN SUNSET AND SUNRISE.

------
pbhjpbhj
Or that's what "they" want you to think, wake up sheeple.

;0)

